# Wheel torque specs for Troy Bilt Vortex Tracker 2890 with 357cc



## Honda4Life (Dec 8, 2020)

Hi Everyone,
I would certainly appreciate it if someone could please let me know what the torque specs for the wheels are?
Thanks so much!


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

there is no torque spec. just snug. it is not a car where the lugnuts hold the rim to the car. the bolt just keeps the rim from being able to come off and if you don't grease them they are likely to seize to the shaft anyways. you could possibly use some blue temporary lock tight if you are worried.


----------



## Honda4Life (Dec 8, 2020)

Hi CW,
Thanks so much for the reply.
I was worried that I overtightened them.
Thanks for the tip about greasing them!


----------

